# çağ bindirmek



## seitt

Greetings,

Please, what does ‘çağ bindirmek’ mean?

This is from an old newspaper cutting:
Japonya’nın gölge oyunu Karagöz’e çağ bindirmiş.

All the best, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## SARI7

hi there,
it means 'to be advanced by many levels', figurative from the literal meaning "to be more advanced by a millenium".
cheers


----------



## seitt

Many thanks - are the expressions çağ atlatmak and tur bindirmek somehow related?


----------



## carybda

nope, tur bindirmek means 'to lap', çağ atlatmak means 'to modernize', 
çağ bindirmek, well, I have no slightest idea


----------



## seitt

> tur bindirmek means 'to lap'


Thank you - what specific meaning of the verb 'to lap' does it correspond to?


----------



## Rallino

_Çağ bindirmek_ and _Tur bindirmek_ are obviously related 

Tur bindirmek means that racer A and racer B are close to each other, but racer A is on his 5th lap while racer B has only run 4 laps.

So, 


> Japonya’nın gölge oyunu Karagöz’e çağ bindirmiş.


means that 
(i) the Japanese version of the show has been around for a lot longer than the Turkish one.
(ii) the Japanese version of the show is much more advanced/sophisticated than the Turkish one.


----------



## seitt

Many thanks for the truly excellent help on this.


----------



## carybda

There's no such thing as 'çağ bindirmek' as far as I know, well, at least in TDK dictionaries, if it is considered as the sole authority on turkish language


----------



## ecdadihifzeylerdi

I have never heard çağ bindirmek before, it probably does not exist. The writer of the sentence basically used the expression tur bindirmek and replaced tur with çağ.


----------

